
Entry-level tech jobs that are TRULY entry level (less than 2 years experience) - alexkriv
http://trulyentrylevel.com
======
alexkriv
"Entry-level" is used extremely loosely by employers these days. I've seen
"entry-level" jobs that require as much as 10 years of experience!

So I've decided to create a job board only for tech jobs that require less
than 2 years of professional experience (US only).

